# No Bleeding After D&C Is This.....



## jenjo1992

Heyy Girlies

Its been a week since i had my d&c...and the hospital told me i would be bleeding for a few days after... but i havent bled once :wacko:

Just wondering if this is quite normal ?? has this happened to any1 else ??

Thanks
xxx


----------



## sugrplum

It could be normal. Have you had any spotting at all? I just spotted for about 4 days after.. I only needed a panty liner. My doctor told me I wouldnt bleed much because they got everything out. I doubt not bleeding would be seen as much of a problem, bleeding too much would be more worrisome imho.


----------



## jenjo1992

sugrplum said:


> It could be normal. Have you had any spotting at all? I just spotted for about 4 days after.. I only needed a panty liner. My doctor told me I wouldnt bleed much because they got everything out. I doubt not bleeding would be seen as much of a problem, bleeding too much would be more worrisome imho.

i havent had any spotting at all.... i was expecting a little bit of a bleed but nothing.. when i next bleed do u think it will be my first proper period ??
xx


----------



## Felicia

I had a D&C March 25, bled a little bit after the procedure, and then it stopped the next day and there was nothing. A week later I bled for a week straight. I have heard its normal after a D&C for the bleeding to be sporadic and all over the place. If you are really worried I would call your OB. *hugs* I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## alouise

I've heard it can happen. I had pretty heavy bleeding after my D&C. How far along were you? That may have something to do with it.


----------



## jenjo1992

alouise said:


> I've heard it can happen. I had pretty heavy bleeding after my D&C. How far along were you? That may have something to do with it.

i was 17 weeks pregnant.... i mean its not worrying me or anything but i was expecting to bleed after it thats all :wacko:

xxxx


----------



## kstan

I was 10 weeks when I had my D and c and no blood at all!! Zilch!!! I had one spot of blood on the towel they out on me in the theatre and the first wee I had, I had a bloody wee (sorri!) then nothing. Id stocked up on pads but used 1! It then took me appox 50 days to get AF. Im now CD26 OF 1ST AF since the op and even that AF was really light! I think some people just have different responses to it and I wouldnt worry hun x x


----------

